# MIA in Hawaii



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone know I have been MIA because Im in Hawaii. 
For whatever reason the hotels internet has been very BAD. I may get on for a few minutes then it goes out. I tried to reply to some things, but it would not go through. I have been on now for a bit so I guess its fixed.

I should be in the wilderness with this torture! HAHA.

Goldie is staying with some friends who always keep her and she loves it there! She always comes home fat. 
Stogie is with my sister. My sister has a dog...named Rascal Baby..who is...get this... half *chiu**aua* and half *Lhasa apsa**. *Im not even going there...he is kinda cute. And no..its not a designer dog, Im pretty sure it was an accident. Stogie has learned to use a doggie door and is having fun. His coat is in good shape which was a worry with some.

I had a great trip and we go home tomorrow. Last year I brought Goldie with me and she loved being on the beach. We didnt bring the dogs this year, as I didnt do all the blood work for Stogie and Im not sure he would be ok in cargo from CA-HI.

Goldie is so independent she adapts. Last year we booked separate tickets. One from Dallas to CA then CA to Hawaii.

Goldie flew in Cabin to California, then she had to be checked going from San Francisco to Hawaii. When we got to Hawaii, they got her processed so fast, after we got the bags, we got her 10-15 minutes later. It was a lot of prep work in advance though. She was SO happy to see us, then we spent 7 days prancing through Waikiki. I think Ill bring her next year.

Im not sure Ill ever bring Stogie. He stresses so much in the car, the airplane cargo would put him over the edge.

Here is a sunrise photo I took last year when Goldie was here. 
And here she is on the beach with me. I have more, I just have to find them. I am missing my babies can you tell?!

She turned 2 on New Years Eve, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOLDIE! Love you!!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Melissa. I went to Hawaii over 16 years ago and loved it. Lucky you. Great pics! You really are a great photographer! I am sure your babies miss you too. Safe home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
I am so envious! Where did you visit? I love Hawaii. We did end up turning down the move to there as the Big Island is fun to play on but I thought in the long run, not fun to live full time. Great sun set picture and it looks like Goldie was having a blast on the beach!

Amanda


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Um Melissa,
Where is my favorite picture from your trip? 

Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You MUST be talking about me and my future ex husband. 
I was going to save it for the blog, but I will post it here.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

D.E. said I have to stop looking at this picture. snif


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Melissa...is that Tom?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Tami....that would be a BIG NOOOO! LOL
I dont know this guys name, which is how I like it, hahaha. 

We just got back and Im about to get Stogie.
Cant wait to see him!


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks like you a had a real good trip. We lived on Oahu, Hawaii from 1984 till 1990 within walking distance of Aloha stadium while I was stationed at Submarine Base Pearl Harbor. We sure miss the island. Most of the Hawaiian and Somoan people are really nice once you get to know them and their customs.

Always loved watching the double rainbows which popped up often in the sky.

My 17 year year old daughter was born at Kapi'olani womens and childrens hospital in downtown Honolulu.

Myself and wife who is from the Phillipines used to love to ride through Hwy. 61 which takes you through some real beautiful scenes. This is the road which takes you to Pali Lookout where you get a great view of the plush valleys, mountains and ocean in the distance.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda we were on Oahu. We stayed in Waikiki the entire time. 
So much fun!

AL, thats great. I agree most of the people are very nice. We have a great group of friends there. Ill post some more photos from New Years later today. Im finally getting back to normal after the crazy last two months.

I saw a full rainbow, both ends on New Years Day, so that must be lucky!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We went to Hawaii 11 yrs ago and absolutely loved it. We stayed 5 days on Oahu and 5 days on Maui. I told everyone that I was glad we didn't go there on our honeymoon, because we would not have come back to NY. It really is paradise.


----------

